# Advanced Avalanche Skills Workshop Feb 13th



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Pretty interesting, though I am not sure what you can do that would allow you to ride the steep lines like they are talking about. Maybe it'll be more about reinforcing the fact that you're just going to have to wait for the spring freeze thaw. I'm sure lot's of good stuff will come out of this no doubt.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

the grandfather of splitboarding:






i'd go just to shake dude's hand... pretty cool that you guys have that resource right there


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Meeting Brett would definitely be kewl. I love how he is such a kook and marches to his own drum. We need more characters like him in the backcountry.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Im for sure looking forward to the lecture since might as well learn as much as you can. Will be cool to meet Kowboy as well. I know he got flamed pretty hard on TGR over Alecs death and what he said on a thread.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I missed that in that thread. I'll have to revisit it. The main forum page there is now banned by my work when some hacker put a trojan on it. TGR has gotten rid of that problem, but work seems to feel that they are no longer trustworthy. I do have the link for that thread so I'll check it out.

I'd like to meet the guy myself. He does an awful lot of good for the peeps in Utah no doubt.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

http://www.tetongravity.com/forums/showthread.php/228532-Wasatch-Conditions-11-12/page25


I think it was in the Wasatch conditions thread. Several pages back by now.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Ah skifishbum. Makes sense now. Dude will argue on forever over nothing.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Oh yea. I pay attention to that and a few other threads pretty closely, but I rarely post there.  I have gotten really good Beta before and met some super cool dudes off of there though. Tons of tools that love the arm chair QB everything. 

I'm kind of surprised no one from Utah has chimed in on this. I wish I could do the field day, but unable to due to limited vacation days.


----------

